# i just found out what an oscar is



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

first off i am a new fish owner, and new piranha owner, my water hasn't even established a cycle yet, thats how new i am to this. anyways i was at the store today sellign some p's becasue i dont have the space for them and they looked unhappy. a 90 gal with 9 4-5" P's. i got rid of 4 and a stupid crayfish that ate everythign i put in my tank. they said they were goign to get new black p's in for the first time, im think DAMN i wast a RHOM! then we started talkin about vicious fish and he introduced me to a oscar. the pair of fish i never bothered to look at im DYING for. i walked by them time after time again and once he demonstarted that they attack other piranhas iin the wild and they can jump out, and showed me you can train them, i fell in love! well anyways i plan on getting some now, well as soon as my water establishes which i hope will be soon.

anyways what other vicious fish are there? i like P's cuz they attack and rip things apart, where the oscar is rough but just swallows things whole or in a bit or two, and look freaking dope. i like them both but i want to kwo if there is anything else out there i must have passed over?


----------



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

you should buy a wolf fish they look really crazy looking. and there jaws look like clamps with huge teeth


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea..
not to be rude here, but as a newbi fish onwer. the only fish you can have in a RHOM tank is ONE rhom. so .. please keep that in mind ok?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Oscars are the wusses of all cichlids in comparison. tehy are real nice and frendly though and can be hand fed and have great personalities. Some people call them aquatiq dogs due to there personality

If you are looking for fish that size that are aggresive ill give you some suggestions


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Hey Oscars are the wusses of all cichlids in comparison. tehy are real nice and frendly though and can be hand fed and have great personalities. Some people call them aquatiq dogs due to there personality
> 
> If you are looking for fish that size that are aggresive ill give you some suggestions


 they also can be hadn feed becuase they have no teeth so to speek of, you can let them bite you, and nothing will happen. they might have some thing down in their thought, but i cant feel it when it bite me.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Bobme, Post a video of your oscars biting you...I wanna watch it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Bobme, Post a video of your oscars biting you...I wanna watch it.


 Umm ok i guess i can..
I did it at petsmart, just shoved my hand in the tank and away it bite. Ill do it again and again, i dont care, i also shoved my hand into the feeders tank at pet smart and grabed a few feeders and droped them into the tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why did you post this once in piranha discussion and again in the lounge?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> why did you post this once in piranha discussion and again in the lounge?


 Remeber the water topic? posted it 4 or 5 times.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Uh, big oscars can draw blood.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I sappose i should keep this to myself, but oscars to me are just a prettier looking goldfish they eat anthing and when they get larger they like to tear up a tank.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

Oscars have a cool personality but other then that? I have to agree what is mentioned above


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Oscars are pretty common for Cichlids, but I will have to tell you there are many other Cichlids far more better than the Oscars. :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have two tiger oscars sizes 3'' 5'' they will eat anything anytime they will take a feeder down in ten seconds the chase is unreal. but if your going to have oscars i suggest you have some kick ass filteration because they like to chew the food and spit it out constantly. i have a fluval 404 and an ac300 in my 77gal and it can hardly keep up! oscars can grow from one inch to twelve inches in one year.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

My Oscar jumped up and bit Kevin when he was cleaning the tank. :biggrin:


----------

